# 90696



## gmlittle (Aug 22, 2008)

has anyone heard of or used the procedure code 90696 for Kinrix?


----------



## lavanyamohan (Aug 23, 2008)

gmlittle said:


> has anyone heard of or used the procedure code 90696 for Kinrix?



hello,
Kinrix can help make vaccinating 4 to 6 years olds easier with one less shot.
It is indicated for the fifth DTaP and fourth dose IPV in 4 to 6 year olds whose previous DTaP vaccine doses have been with Infanrix and/or Pediarix.
Cpt 2008 code for Kinrix vaccine-90696;
It is not found in the 2008 Cpt guidelines;It was introduced after the publication.


----------



## llsolutions2003@yahoo.com (May 16, 2013)

*Medical Billing Specialist III*

Is there a more current code for 90696 kinrix


----------

